
Ask HN: What are some good resources about CLI and shell design? - all2
I&#x27;m looking for works that explain the design decisions behind shells like bash, ash, zsh, fish, etc. I&#x27;ve recently become curious about OS abstractions, the differences between Plan9 and Unix, off color shell implementations like Powershell, and so on.
======
salutonmundo
A point for further research on shells: bash was designed to be mostly
compatible with the Bourne shell (hence: Bourne Again SHell). At that point
one needs to research early Unix history.

